# Copy Editor, Fresh set of eyes, honest opinions needed.



## HLGStrider (Mar 28, 2013)

I have recently completed the first in what is going to be a four or five part series of light fantasy/romance/full length fairy tales. It's the first thing I've written in a long while that I have A. actually finished and B. feel reasonably confident in the writing of. The thing is I know that I write a lot of my stuff for personal fulfillment so it is very hard for me to tell when I'm being self-indulgent or just plain bad. I got my husband to read it but he said he dislikes the genre I chose so much that he can't really give me any usable input (If he had it his way the whole thing would end in a blood bath and my hero would be a lot more antihero). I could use some fresh eyes on it. Someone who understands that it is aimed towards a young, female audience and doesn't mind that the story has a little bit of sap in it (like maple syrup level sappy in spots). I'm already a good ways into part two, but it is hard to be motivated when I have so many doubts about the quality of part one. I know it is better than things I wrote ten years ago, but I'm still not sure if my writing style has matured to the level where anyone besides myself would enjoy reading it. 

So, if you are interested in taking a look at it and don't mind somewhat predictable works of romantic young adult fiction, let me know.


----------

